# Anybody Eat Bagels?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2016)

We like to have lox (smoked salmon) with Philadelphia cream cheese on bagels sometimes.  We'll make some for dinner, and eat the leftovers for breakfast the next day.  Usually buy a dozen from Einstein's Bagels, a mix of sesame seed, onion, salted, etc.  They give you a baker's dozen, so the odd one is usually something we don't regularly buy.  Today I picked a Green Chili bagel, and it was actually pretty good.  Won't mix well with the lox, but will be good for other things.

We usually buy our smoked salmon from Costco, much cheaper than trying to buy it in the supermarket.  We also like the Honey Smoked Salmon from Costco.

Anybody here like to eat bagels?


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2016)

Now granted I've never had one fresh right out of the oven but texture wise all the ones I've tried in the past have all been kinda tough, chewy and rubbery......if that's how they are supposed to be then I don't like em.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 19, 2016)

Oy that bagels are up there with toast around here, Just preserves and I'm good.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 19, 2016)

We almost always have bagels around here and have them with butter for breakfast most days. Coffee and a bagel is my typical breakfast. 

We get Costco's smoked salmon too. I think their prices are the best around and the salmon is always fresh, probably because there's a good turnover. We get the Einstein's bagels there too. Did you get the Green Chili Bagels from Costco? I don't recall seeing those. Our Costco usually has Cinnamon raisin, Onion, Plain, and Parmesan. The Parmesan seems like such a travesty of a bagel. But once I tried them I really have a hard time risisting. They smell good when you toast them too. Onion and Plain are the only ones we use with lox and cream cheese. And capers, lots of capers. And thinly sliced red or sweet onions. Lemon slices to put on the platter. SB, now that you've planted the idea, I think I'm going to get some for this weekend.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2016)

Usually get store bagels with everything. Just butter and coffee makes many breakfasts in my house. Only trouble is, they are so messy.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 19, 2016)

I used to enjoy bagels and thought they were a healthier alternative to muffins, but ... then I learned how much sodium, sugar and calories bagels have even before adding yummy extras like cream cheese and lox. Now I might have one a couple times a year as a treat.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 19, 2016)

I love bagels. I butter halved bagels and broil them so they have crunchy brown tops.  

We don't have a bagel bakery here, so my son and I are thinking about making our own in hopes that we can recreate the bagels we used to buy when we lived in Boston.

I eat one bagel a month, at most, so I don't care that they aren't part of a super healthy diet. I'd prefer to eat one or two every day, though.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2016)

Rarely these days, but sometimes if I'm seeing an early morning movie, I used to pick one up at Starbucks to have with coffee, just before going into the theater.  Oh and usually I put cream cheese, but sometimes butter.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 19, 2016)

IKE said:


> Now granted I've never had one fresh right out of the oven but texture wise all the ones I've tried in the past have all been kinda tough, chewy and rubbery......if that's how they are supposed to be then I don't like em.



They are supposed to be somewhat chewy.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't like the bagel chain store brands like Einstein, etc. They're basically just donut shaped bread.

I've come to the conclusion that IMO, Lender's bagels from the grocery store are actually better than the bagel chain brands.

I like them with a nice Genoa or hard salami and either provolone or mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 19, 2016)

I like a bagel now and then, but I prefer English muffins; split, toasted and drowned in jam.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> We get Costco's smoked salmon too. I think their prices are the best around and the salmon is always fresh, probably because there's a good turnover. We get the Einstein's bagels there too. Did you get the Green Chili Bagels from Costco? I don't recall seeing those. Our Costco usually has Cinnamon raisin, Onion, Plain, and Parmesan. The Parmesan seems like such a travesty of a bagel. But once I tried them I really have a hard time risisting. They smell good when you toast them too. Onion and Plain are the only ones we use with lox and cream cheese. And capers, lots of capers. And thinly sliced red or sweet onions. Lemon slices to put on the platter. SB, now that you've planted the idea, I think I'm going to get some for this weekend.



Blondie, we used to buy our bagels from Costco years ago when they had onion available.  Now all they have is the everything bagel that is pretty gross to me.  Their bagels, by me anyway, are made differently than before, now they're doughy, bloated and don't taste good.

We always toast our bagels, and like you we add a thin slice of onion, not sweet but regular yellow.  We do use the fat reduced Philadelphia cream cheese with chives and onions too sometimes.  There used to be a good Jewish Deli that had excellent fresh bagels all the time by me, but not anymore.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 19, 2016)

Victor Meldrew said:


> I don't like the bagel chain store brands like Einstein, etc. They're basically just donut shaped bread.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that IMO, Lender's bagels from the grocery store are actually better than the bagel chain brands.
> 
> I like them with a nice Genoa or hard salami and either provolone or mozzarella cheese.



I think it's the other way around. Lender's second ingredient is High Fructose Corn Syrup. They don't even have malt in them.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 19, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Blondie, we used to buy our bagels from Costco years ago when they had onion available.  Now all they have is the everything bagel that is pretty gross to me.  Their bagels, by me anyway, are made differently than before, now they're doughy, bloated and don't taste good.
> 
> We always toast our bagels, and like you we add a thin slice of onion, not sweet but regular yellow.  We do use the fat reduced Philadelphia cream cheese with chives and onions too sometimes.  There used to be a good Jewish Deli that had excellent fresh bagels all the time by me, but not anymore.



SeaBreeze, are the Costco Bagels the Einstein brand? The ones here are, or at least the ones over in the regular bakery section. My husband loves the Everything Bagels. (I think they're too messy and too many combined flavors.) I'll trade you some of the Onion for the Everything.  We like them toasted too. I'm going over there today to get some smoked salmon and cream cheese.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm like you Blondie, try to avoid anything with high fructose corn syrup in it, switched our ketchup years ago to the Simply Heinz brand for that reason.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 19, 2016)

There's a place around the Boston area called Finagle A Bagel. Best damn bagels I've ever had. http://www.finagleabagel.com/  They will ship for anyone so inclined. There are a handful of grocery stores near us that carry their bagels and a few times a year we'll load up and throw them in the freezer. I don't have them too often, but they are a great treat with breakfast or for a sandwich.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 21, 2016)

I like them if I make them from scratch but not store bought


----------

